# hp deskjet 5650 paper jam & resume button:



## Slangford (Jun 15, 2007)

My hp 5650 color deskjet (Model VCVRA-0203) simply stopped printing, with Resume button blinking. Control Panel shows paper jam (no paper is jammed that I can find). Resume button gets some movement of ink-cartridge carrier, but Resume light keeps blinking. Multiple cold boots of no help.

Trying to print by Notepad did start to print, but stopped.

Not sure whether trying to re-install x64 driver is worth doing, as that software is useless, regarding ink-level monitoring.

Should I get a new printer or is there something else to try first?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

This is from the HP site. Give it a try. 

1. Lift the top cover to the printer.

2. Turn the printer off and then on again.

3. Unplug the power cord from the back of the printer when the grinding noise starts. Unplug the power cord from the wall outlet.

4. Move the carriage towards the middle of the printer (this procedure may take a couple of tries to get the timing correct).

5. Take out the cartridges and close the top cover.

6. Reconnect the power cord to the back of the printer. Plug the power cord back into the wall outlet.

7. Open the top cover, reinstall the cartridges, and then close the top cover.

Here is the rest of the page. http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...cc=us&dlc=en&product=304445&rule=9387&lang=en


----------



## Slangford (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks very much for that help. In fact, I finally figured out how to send them an email for tech support and theat is exactly what they told me.

In the process of doing all that, I discovered that I had inadvertendly put the cartridge in wrong! The gate even closed. I told them of their design flaw while admitting my own stupidity. 

Upside: The printer works again. 

Thanks again! Your help was right on target.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## ByteMaster (Feb 25, 2010)

What the ..., !!!bullseye.. THANK YOU Terrister. It helps me a lot. Much respect...Thanks a lot.


----------

